
Microsoft Debuts Office Lens, a Document-Scanning App for iOS and Android - jdkanani
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/02/microsoft-debuts-office-lens-a-document-scanning-app-for-ios-and-android/#Ldav7R:spoy
======
texan
This app has been around on the WP platform for a while. It stores the images
as pictures which are accessible from the app. I never really understood what
ws so great about it.

Hopefully, with their putting it out on other OS's they will have cleaned it
up.

